# Einstiegsgehalt Dipl-Ing (FH) Elektrotechnik



## splitter (9 Juli 2007)

Guten Abend!

  Ich stelle meine Frage in diesem Forum mit der Hoffnung, ein wenig Orientierung bei der Entscheidung zu bekommen, ob ich ein Jobangebot annehmen soll.
Und zwar werde ich in wenigen Wochen mein FH-Diplom zum Elektroingenieur erhalten (zumindest mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit :-D). Ich habe davor keine Ausbildung gemacht, sondern komme direkt vom Abii, habe allerdings ein Praxissemester und mehrere freiwillige Praktika absolviert.
Nun wurde ich zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch bei einem mittelständischen Unternehmen der Elektro-/Automatisierungstechnik in Berlin eingeladen.
Dort bot man mir folgende Aufgabe an: Auslegung und Programmierung von Maschinensteuerungen und Robotersystemen, Antriebsdimensionierung, Inbetriebnahme beim Kunden, etc.

finanzielles Angebot:
  2900 €/Monat, 13 Monatsgehälter, 38,5 Stunden/Woche, bezahlte Überstunden, 26 Tage Urlaub/Jahr

  Leider hat diese Unternehmen sehr schnell auf meine Bewerbungen geantwortet und mich schon jetzt zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen. Dabei ist diese Firma Platz 1 meiner Wunschliste. Die anderen Firmen lassen alle noch auf sich warten, so dass ich nicht weiß, ob deren Angebot "im Rahmen" liegt, oder ich doch eher noch auf die anderen Angebote warten sollte.
 Allerdings gefällt mir die Firma sehr gut. Der Arbeitsplatz macht einen super Eindruck und die Kollegen scheinen alle sehr nett zu sein. Die Aufgabe würde mir bestimmt auch sehr gefallen.
Ich weiß, das Einstiegsgehalt hängt immer von mehreren Faktoren ab, aber die Spanne in den zig Quellen im Internet reicht von 33T bis 42T €/Jahr. Von Wochenstunden oder bezahlten Überstunden schreiben die Quellen aber oft auch nichts.

Könnte mir jemand bei den gegebenen Eckdaten mal eine Orientierung geben?

  Viele Grüße,

  Benni

  P.S.: Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich mit den Eckdaten einwenig geize, aber ich möchte aus Diskretionsgründen nicht zu allzuviel hier offen hinschreiben.


----------



## Markus (10 Juli 2007)

inbetriebnahmen wo?
im ausland? wie lange?

keine ahnung wie es in berlin ist, für münchen oder frankfurt wäre es meiner meinung nach zu wenig. im landlichen raum wo ich herkomme wäre das auf jeden fall ok.

die 2900 bieten ja eine gute steilvorlage - mach 3000 draus und unterschreib den vertrag. (zeigt auch selbsvertrauen)

die automatisierungsbranche boomt, das wird in den nächsten paar jahren auch so bleiben. leute werden gesucht...
machs doch einfach, auch wenn du wo anders 500€ mehr bekommst würde ich es tun wenn dir der laden gefällt.
wenn es dir gefällt ist das gut für deine motivation, und wenn du motiviert bist, dann wirst du gut...

in 1,2,3 jahren kannst du dich ja erneut umschauen wenn dein gehalt bis dahin nicht zu deinen vorstellungen korrigert wurde. dann hast du auch wieder andere karten in der hand mit der entsprechenden erfahrung...


----------



## Zefix (10 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> in 1,2,3 jahren kannst du dich ja erneut umschauen ...


 
Ist doch heutzutage fast schon ein muss?

20 oder 30 Jahre in einer Firma wird denk ich nicht mehr so angesehen wie vor 20 Jahren?

Bin zwar auch schon 16 Jahre bei nem weiss blauen Automobilhersteller  und hätt auch nicht vor dort zu kündigen, auch wenn mir hin und wieder der Kragen platzt, aber bei nem Angebot jenseits der 50k könnt ich vielleicht schwach werden...


----------



## Markus (10 Juli 2007)

Zefix schrieb:


> ...aber bei nem Angebot jenseits der 50k könnt ich vielleicht schwach werden...


 
spaar dir deine hinterlistigen anspielungen - ich mach dir sicher kein solches angebot...


----------



## Zefix (10 Juli 2007)

Ich wusste ich bin dir zu billig


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Juli 2007)

Hallo Splitter.

Ich denke das Angebot ist ok für einen Studi ohne wirkliche Berufserfahrung. Vor allem bezahlte Überstunden sind recht selten in der heutigen Zeit.. ODER ????? 

Und wie Markus schon sagte : Wenn die anderen Parameter passen dann nix wie hin


----------



## plc_tippser (10 Juli 2007)

Nach deiner Beschreibung bist du noch sehr jung oder aber hast 15 Jahre studiert. Wie auch immer, wenn dir der Laden zusagt, hört sich übrigends ganz spannend  an, dann hau rein, die ersten Jahre müssen beim Lernen Spaß machen.

Gruß pt


----------



## kiestumpe (10 Juli 2007)

Das Angebot ist gut und fair - vor allem was die Regelung mit den Überstunden angeht. Und wenn dir das auch zusagt, würde ichs probieren, vielleicht auch nach der Probezeit 200 EUR mehr vereinbaren (hat bei mir auch schon funktioniert)

Allerdings kenne ich die "Konkurenzangebote" nicht...


----------



## zotos (10 Juli 2007)

splitter schrieb:


> ...
> finanzielles Angebot:
> 2900 €/Monat, 13 Monatsgehälter, 38,5 Stunden/Woche, bezahlte Überstunden, 26 Tage Urlaub/Jahr
> ...



Ich denke als für den Einstieg ist das Gehalt ok. Wenn Dir die Gebiete die Dein Aufgabengebiet beinhaltet interessieren und Du die Chance hast dich da einzuarbeiten ist das noch viel mehr wert als schnöde 200-300€ mehr im Monat. Voraus gesetzt das Dir das Einkommen zum überleben reicht ;o)


----------

